# Moschcowitz procedure



## TINAKAYR (Oct 16, 2012)

We are a urology group with a new GYN doc that is doing procedures that are completely new to us. Does anyone know what the CPT is for the "Moschcowitz procedure" and "uterosacral ligament plication"?


----------



## preserene (Oct 17, 2012)

57283- Intraperitoneal approachIt is an abdominal Enterocele Repair –a surgical correction for  posterior pelvic floor defects. 
Three techniques of abdominal enterocele repair have been described—the Moschcowitz and Halban procedures and the uterosacral ligament plication. 
	1 	The* Moschcowitz procedure *is performed by placing concentric purse-string sutures around the cul-de-sac to include the posterior vaginal wall, the right pelvic side wall, the serosa of the sigmoid, and the left pelvic side wall. The initial suture is placed at the base of the cul-de-sac. Usually, three or four sutures completely obliterate the cul-de-sac.  
	2 	Halban described a technique to obliterate the cul-de-sac using sutures placed sagittally between the uterosacral ligaments. Four or five sutures are placed sequentially


----------

